# PROREP bulb keeeps blowing?? helpp!!!



## smokiedragon (May 24, 2011)

hey, currently have a green prorep heat light in my 5x4x2 at the top for a basking sopt and every 2 months roughly it blows, i was using 100watt but changed to a 60 watt to see if this made a difference but still same problem, it doesnt explode but just keeps blowing, is there a reason possibly for this and are there any bulbs that are better quality. 

the bulb is on a 12 hour cycle on habistat thermostat, 

any ideas or opinions would be great!! 

:2thumb:


----------



## Frank1 (Aug 25, 2011)

Try a good quality halogen bulb, they last much longer than the usual bulbs und save energy as you have to take lover wattage than.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Agree we use halogen bulbs in all our display tanks now.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Just to double check that you have a dimming stat? If it is a mat stat the continual on and off will drastically reduce the life of your bulb....


----------



## Dan Bristow (Jan 12, 2008)

As stated, is it a dimmer stat or on/off stat? If an on/ off then that'll be why. If it's a dimmer I'd check all the wiring for loose connections in the plugs and bulb holder. Maybe run your equipment through a surge protector too


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

a normal stat will blow it, you need a dimming stat for a bulb.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 18, 2011)

Even with a dimmer stat ive had pro rep bulbs blow. Poor quality IMO.


----------



## Inked up (Jul 22, 2011)

I had a problem like this with a powersun bulb it would be fine and then after a short period of time the bulb would blow it turned iut that it was the wiring in the bulb holder was wired back to front put it the right way and hey presto no more problems


----------

